# I Need A Computer Nerd!!!!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

hehehehe

OK well my laptop kicked the bucket night before last. The screen started flickering and went black. The computer powers on but no screen. How can I get my info and stuff off of that computer? 

Please help......lol


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

You can network it with your PC. How old is the labtop?


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

You could go buy an external hard drive expansion bay. They are around $50. Take your hard drive out of the laptop and plug it in to the expansion bay then plug in the expansion bay to your new computer via USB. On the side note you get a external hard drive to save your data on so you never lose it gain.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> You can network it with your PC. How old is the labtop?


My laptop is about 2 years old. A Dell Inspiron 1405.

We have a PC with an LCD monitor...Would I just plug the monitor into my laptop?


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> My laptop is about 2 years old. A Dell Inspiron 1405.
> 
> We have a PC with an LCD monitor...Would I just plug the monitor into my laptop?


That may just work if it is only the screen on the laptop that went up.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OK..

Thank you George and Infinity for the advice..

I will try the flashlight as soon as I get home...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Sounds to me like your back light on your tft lcd on the laptop went out.
> 
> If you already have have networking set up then you could get some of you files (but most of the time ppl don't have there whole hard drive set up for networking.
> 
> ...


Ok hooking it up to the monitor worked and I can get to all my info. Thank you so much....Here's my next question...

I am buying a new laptop today and want to give the one with the broken screen to my daughter. She has a lcd tv in her room that says it can work at a monitor. What would I need to make that happen? Like what kind of cord?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

....nerds lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

infinity8x3 said:


> You could plug your monitor into your lap top and see if it will work but if you have never plugged one in before most of the time it will try to run a multiple display wizard, that you wont be able to see.


My husbands says to plug it into your monitor too. He is a nerd and I highly recommend him LMAO!

OK never mind just read that you got it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> My husbands says to plug it into your monitor too. He is a nerd and I highly recommend him LMAO!
> 
> OK never mind just read that you got it


HAHAHA

Thank you though..I was freaking out thinking I wouldn't be able to get my stuff from the old one to the new one...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ok hooking it up to the monitor worked and I can get to all my info. Thank you so much....Here's my next question...
> 
> I am buying a new laptop today and want to give the one with the broken screen to my daughter. She has a lcd tv in her room that says it can work at a monitor. What would I need to make that happen? Like what kind of cord?


You should look on ebay or Craigs list for a new screen for your laptop, My friend's son closed the laptop with the cord in it, and broke the screen, we ordered a new screen on ebay, and he looked up online how to put it in, and it worked fine. He only spent like $50. You can even buy a whole laptop that is broken, as long as the screen isn't whats broken, then you will have other spare parts too.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> You should look on ebay or Craigs list for a new screen for your laptop, My friend's son closed the laptop with the cord in it, and broke the screen, we ordered a new screen on ebay, and he looked up online how to put it in, and it worked fine. He only spent like $50. You can even buy a whole laptop that is broken, as long as the screen isn't whats broken, then you will have other spare parts too.


That is a good idea but I am way to lazy for that...lol..

I will try hooking it to her tv and if that doesn't work I think I will just buy another lcd monitor....Thank you for the advice though..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

infinity8x3...........

Is this what I need to fix the laptop...

NEW 14.1"LCD CCFL BACKLIGHT LAMP DELL INSPIRON E1405 - eBay (item 190286758690 end time Apr-14-09 01:28:15 PDT)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My friend bought the whole new screen, as his was crushed, that one piece might be cheaper if yours is only a back light problem. We emailed the guy and told him the damage and asked if that was all we needed to fix it, and he said yes, so maybe you can do that with your seller as well. Our fix was easy, we took off the monitor, and unplugged this little cord, and just plugged the new one in and screwed it on, putting one piece inside like that might be harder. Why don't you see if you can email that seller, and I'll ask around and see if I can figure out if it is a good idea too?


----------

